# Travel Destinations > Africa >  African Vacation

## Africa

I really want to go to Africa for a vacation. Where is the most touristy safe place in Africa to visit? Also, what's the top 10 travel tips you could give someone who is about to go on vacation in Africa. The more suggestions the better because I don't really know what I am getting into. I want a safari and culture. Help me out.

----------


## GFI

Well, I’d like to recommend Cape Town which is one of the top attractions in Africa and has a rich historical environment, where stunning hotels and lodging, outstanding restaurants, daredevil activities and beautiful beaches are located. It is quite safe place for vacation you’ll truly enjoy over there.

----------


## mikehussy

Top attraction of Africa:
1. The Masai Mara, Kenya
2. Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe
3. Pyramids of Giza, eqypt
4. Djenne, Mali
5. Cape Town, South Africa






Cheap flights to Cape Town

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

So many people are going at the Africa to spend their vacation. There are so many best places to visit in Africa like Great Pyramids of Egypt, Masai Mara, Mt Kilimanjaro, Table Mountain, Kruger National Park, Robben Island, Seychelles Islands, Bwindi Impenetrable Forest, Zanzibar Stone Town and so many other places to visit.

----------


## Eithan

If you are going to travel at Africa then you are going at a right place for your travel. 
Africa is realty a great place for  your travel . there are many country for your travel which attract you for travel .
following are some best place for your travel:

1.Marrakech, Morocco
2.Cape Town Central, South Africa
3.Maasai Mara National Reserve, Kenya
4.Kruger National Park, South Africa
5.Fes, Morocco


 days inn walt disney world

----------


## johan

Top African vacation.
1. Tel Aviv
2. Cape Town
3. Serengeti National Park
4. Jerusalem
5. Marrakech
6. Cairo
7. Dubai
8. Seychelles
9. Kruger National Park
10. Fez

----------


## yasvi

African Safari vacation with African Sky Safaris & Tours. We are a small tour operator based in South Africa, who has been offering luxury African and family vacations for more than 14 years. Whether you are interested in visiting Cape Town, the Kruger Park, Okavango, Chobe or Etosha. We have the experience and infra-structure to make your vacation in South Africa, Namibia, Botswana or Zambia an unforgettable experience.Africa and experience diverse landscapes from the plains of the Serengeti, Sahara 'The Greatest Desert' to tropical African rainforests. Plan your Africa holiday package including air travel, tours, and hotel accommodations, and find great travel deals with the Flight Centre travel guides. African vacation packages are full of adventure; cruise the Nile, take a sightseeing tour of Egypt or join an African safari to view exotic wildlife.

----------


## clarkhopps

If you want to explore Africa in the best possible way, then visit this site: http://www.atlanticviewcapetown.com/, for adventure, wildlife experience, safari, accommodation and more.

----------


## TravelMe

African vacation is a great experience,  Africa is really a worth visiting place.

----------


## Ashely25

If you are traveling to Africa if you have to visit: Kruger national park South Africa, Masai mara Kenya, Morocco, Egypt and Victoria falls Zimbabwe.

----------


## elish_peter

Africa Vacation Club Ethiopia (AVCE) is a name associated with quality accommodation, service and vacation ownership in Ethiopia, providing luxury time share holiday opportunities to some of the most beautiful and breathtaking destination in Ethiopia and around the world. Africa is a holiday destination as ideal for families as it is for honeymooners or those seeking grand luxury. But with such a wide choice of places to visit, planning the perfect vacation in Africa can sometimes be daunting so we've made the process perfectly simple. As the leading African travel experts.

----------


## winstonsalem

Africa is a great place for adventure holidays. If you are looking for something wild and thrilling, then African vacation would be the answer. Just make sure that you are selecting the best hotel for your stay so that you can sleep well.

----------


## ClanchyChunks

For my last vacation I visited South Africa its an amazing place for a family safari and we went by a small plane into remote places, stayed in a small luxury camp surrounded by beauty and wildlife.  And I spend a wonderful holiday with my family members.

----------


## davidsmith36

In the event that you are going to go at Africa then you are going at a perfect place for your travel. 
Africa is realty an incredible place for your travel . there are numerous nation for your travel which draw in you for travel . 
taking after are some best place for your travel:
1. The Masai Mara, Kenya
2.Cape Town Central, South Africa
3. Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe
4.Kruger National Park, South Africa
5. Djenne, Mali

----------

